# Any donkey pregnancy knowledgeable people out there :)



## Suebe (Apr 9, 2018)

Im super ashamed to say this but I think my Jenny might be in foal to her son, believe me not on purpose! When he was 9 months old we noticed him trying to mount her so we literally had him gelded like the next day! Never thought twice about it again. Theyre just pets so we want them to live together forever theyre inseparable but about a week ago she started wandering away from her herd, they live with 6 mini horses too. She would hide and be upset when her baby now almost two would find her. She wants to be alone and is also not eating well. Ive separated her from them and now thinking OMG no! Shes in a foaling stall attached to a small pasture, I can watch her on the cameras, lays down all the time, rolls, butt up against the wall. When we got her she had been a pregnant wild burro, she gave birth 3 months later. I never looked at her udders or put much attention into pregnancy signs, we were just trying to bond with her before her baby came, and we did shes a dolll as well as him.


----------



## chandab (Apr 9, 2018)

The only thing I know about donkey pregnancy is that it's closer to 12 months on average, compared to the horse's 11 month average. So that might kind of give you an idea as to the when she might go, since you have a date when the boy was gelded.


----------



## Suebe (Apr 9, 2018)

chandab said:


> The only thing I know about donkey pregnancy is that it's closer to 12 months on average, compared to the horse's 11 month average. So that might kind of give you an idea as to the when she might go, since you have a date when the boy was gelded.


 Yes and were at 12 months now, heres her udder


----------



## Suebe (Apr 9, 2018)

She never had a huge udder with her first baby, never looked full but he obviously got plenty of milk because he grew to be a huge strong boy at 13 hands, way bigger then his mom


----------



## Suebe (Apr 9, 2018)

However just to add, I only noticed her udder after the baby was born, I remember thinking “is she going to have enough milk with that saggy udder” lol


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 9, 2018)

Visually , How is she looking ? Is she quite wide ?


----------



## Suebe (Apr 10, 2018)

Wider then usual, I took these pics today...


----------



## chandab (Apr 10, 2018)

Looks evenly round, you sure she's not just fat, pregnancy is usually lopsided. My Jenny got fat, so is just round.


----------



## Suebe (Apr 10, 2018)

chandab said:


> Looks evenly round, you sure she's not just fat, pregnancy is usually lopsided. My Jenny got fat, so is just round.


All I can say about that because this was our first donkey ever is we could never tell she was pregnant the first time around, the BLM told us she was, they didn’t know how far along but we wondered several times if they were wrong, she was never round. Google pregnancy in donkeys it literally says you can’t tell they’re pregnant until sometimes the last month because their stomach gets low, but never from the back or front view


----------



## Suebe (Apr 10, 2018)

CHANDAB heres her udder today is this a normal Jenny udder? I honestly have no idea whats normal or not, but since you have one you can help, and to answer your question, I have no idea if shes actually pregnant her behavior is just VERY unlike her


----------



## chandab (Apr 10, 2018)

I only have the one. But, I'll try to remember to check her today. I do seem to recall, when I have checked her before that her nipples are longer than those on the mares.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 10, 2018)

You know her better than anyone Sue, I would be going with what your instincts tell you






Do you think she is showing any personality traits like when she was last pregnant ?


----------



## Suebe (Apr 11, 2018)

Ryan Johnson said:


> You know her better than anyone Sue, I would be going with what your instincts tell you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When we got her she was pregnant, the BLM didn’t know how far along but you couldn’t tell. I questioned if they were wrong until the baby was actually born only 3 months after we got her. She just never looked very pregnant. I didn’t know what her non pregnant personality was like but she’s very docile & sweet all the time pregnant or not. I’m like 99.9% positive she’s pregnant but we’ll see lol


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 11, 2018)

Yeah I think keeping an eye on her is your best bet. Noticing she wants her space is a good enough reason for me to warrant watching her closely.

If you go through the older Threads here there is a a few donkey pregnancies , one from "happy appy" if my memory serves me right.

Keep us posted


----------



## Suebe (Apr 12, 2018)

Thank you so much Ryan! Ill go through the other threads and look.


----------



## Suebe (Apr 12, 2018)

CHANDAB thank you! If you happen to get a look at your donkeys udders let me know


----------

